#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Как насчет встречи в Москве?

## Ассаджи

Друзья!

29-го мая вечером я собираюсь быть в Москве, и провести в этом славном городе несколько дней.

Хотел бы встретиться с хорошими людьми, поговорить о том и о сём.

----------


## Ersh

Обязательно!

----------


## Grant

C удовольствием! Куда телефон сбросить?

----------


## Ассаджи

:Smilie:  Сбрасывайте как "персональное сообщение" (для этого нужно навести мышкой на ник "Ассаджи" и выбрать соответствующую ссылку).

План разговора

1. О том.

Трансцендентальная феноменология.

2. О сём.

Феноменологическая трансценденция.

3. Чай.

Слияние запредельного и обыденного.

----------


## Спокойный

Отчего не прийти? Приду.  :Smilie:

----------


## Alex

Ооооо!!! Эту встречу никак нельзя пропустить!!! (Заодно и фон Бокковский перевод отдам).

----------


## Sadhak

Я в этот день тоже в Москве буду  :Smilie: .

----------


## Константин_К.

Планируем визит из Питера 

Дим, я ответил на письмо мылом.

----------


## sergey

Сегодня (воскресенье) в Дальма-се в гостях около 14-00 будут Константин, Топпер, Паша Цветков (если не ошибаюсь и все они будут там, Константин - точно).

----------


## Ersh

Группа товарищей в зале

----------


## Ersh

Топпер и Константин К

----------


## Ersh

Трапеза.
ЗЫ. Прошу извинить за качество съемки, незадолго до этого, как выяснилось, камера была убита путем брякания об пол.

----------


## Дмитрий Назаренко

Эх.  Говорли со Спокойным насчёт чая, но, другие планы были на вчера-сегодня у меня.
Но, я думаю не последний раз?

----------


## Ersh

Завтра может случиться чай с Ассаджи

----------


## Банзай

Странное место эта Дальма са .... не успел уехать - уже скучаю ..

----------


## Grant

> Завтра может случиться чай с Ассаджи


Т.е. сегодня - 30.05?

----------


## Ersh

Именно. Следите за информацией.

----------


## Ersh

Ура!
Позвонил Дмитрий!!!
Планируем устроить встречу в Дальма-са в среду, после 19. 00.

----------


## Grant

Отлично!
Только к сожалению не знаю где находится Дальма-са.

----------


## Ануруддха

http://dalma.ru/we.html

----------


## Дмитрий Назаренко

Хе-хе, сон ночью снился мне про Дальма-са, про общение и чего-то там ещё :Smilie:  Забавно, даже во сне не прекращается всё эти темы.

----------


## Ersh

Сегодня после 19. 00 в Дальма-са.
Встреча в 19. 00 на ст. м. Академическая в центре зала.

----------


## Дмитрий Назаренко

Здорово. Надо подъехать будет, если планы не поменяю.

----------


## Grant

Буду - 99%

----------


## Ersh

Уххх!
Громадное спасибо Свете, Лене, Максу и Даниле за классно организованную встречу.
Спасибо всем кто пришел!
Были:
Виновник торжества, Ассаджи.
Pampkin Head
Дмитрий Назаренко
Grant
Sveta
Elena
Макс (который никак не может зарегиться на форуме)
Warpig
Alex
Юрий Тихонравов
fkruk
Заглянули даже ребята из "Трех драгоценностей"

Заради такого собрания устроили церемонию по чину: читка, поклоны, все как положено. Вел Макс.
Потом приступили к чаю.
За чаем Дмитрий рассказал о поездке на конференцию, Grant - о своем пребывании в тхеравадинском монастыре. Дмитрий Назаренко впервые увидел живых буддистов.
Поговорили о развитии буддизма, о сотрудничестве с буддистами иных стран, о приезде учителнй Тхеравады и дзена в Россию.
Пообсуждали форум (не без этого).
Огромное спасибо Ассаджи за подаренный китайско-английский словарь буддийских терминов. Надеюсь, со временем и на Дзенском форуме появится раздел переводов.
Очень тепло посидели.

----------


## Ersh

Церемония

----------


## Ersh

Ассаджи показывает групповое фото с Конференции. Каждый пытается найти знакомых. Я нашел двух - Валерия и Ассаджи
На этом фото: Ассаджи, fkruk, Тихонравов, Макс, Warpig. Фото в руках у Светы

----------


## Ersh

Групповое фото:
Стоят:
Pampkin Head, Warpig, fkruk, Accaджи, Макс, Sveta
Сидят:
Tikhonravov, Дмитрий Назаренко, Grant

----------


## Ersh

Лена разливает чай

----------


## Ersh

Застолье

----------


## Ersh

Ассаджи и Макс

----------


## Ersh

Ассаджи

----------


## Grant

Видел всех впервые - было очень приятно познакомится!
Надеюсь на продолжение.
Огромное спасибо дорогим участницам за прекрасно заваренный чай!

----------


## Sveta

Большое спасибо всем вам. Вчера правда получилось очень душевно. Приходите почаще, вы же знаете, что мы вам рады всегда. 
Диме Ассаджи персональное спасибо.

----------


## Дмитрий Назаренко

Посидели здорово :Smilie:  Познакомился. Очень этому рад. Даже говорить особо не хотелось, такая обстановка была замечательная. Место отличное и люди.
Не в последний раз :Smilie:

----------


## sergey

А, так Данила - это warpig. Очень приятно было познакомиться на предыдущем чаепитии.
А мы с Питерскими тхеравадинами и Ассаджи еще погуляли по московским бульварам, а вечером присоединился fkruk и еще посидели, поговорили на скамеечке около Суворовской площади - в день, когда питерцы еще не уехали, а Ассаджи уже приехал.

----------


## Ассаджи

Спасибо вам за встречу!

При личной встрече люди оказались еще лучше, чем при переписке.

----------


## Борис

Эх, не смог быть  :Frown:  ...

----------


## Йошимицу

Я тоже очень сожалею, что не смог быть  :Frown:

----------


## Топпер

Ну вот, наконец, нашёл свой пароль на форуме  :Smilie:  поэтому хоть с опозданием, но всё же пишу пару строк по итогам поездки в Москву.

Во-первых спасибо всей московской братве  :Smilie:  (и женской его части  :Smilie:  ) за тёплый приём. 
И отдельное спасибо Ассаджи.
Наши два дня в Первопрестольной прошли как нельзя лучше и оставили самые благие воспоминания. Приятно было увидеть в он-лайне давних, виртуальных собеседников.
Мы тут  посовещались в своём совете джедаев и с удовлетворением отметили, что все люди в реале оказались ещё лучше, чем в сети. Это приятно.
Пожелаю всем (и себе в том числе) дальнейших встреч.
С уважением, ко всем участникам.
Топпер.

P.s. и всё-таки всех нас троих, больше всего поразил Ёрш  :Smilie:

----------


## Dee Mon

А чем поразил?

----------


## Топпер

Неожиданным видом.
 По постингам, он представлялся совсем не таким, как в жизни.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Неужели меня уже  нельзя  узнать по телесным признакам?  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Константин_К.

--------А чем поразил?

Именем и формой   :Smilie:

----------


## Константин_К.

Друзья, мы движимся к просветлению:
теперь мы знаем решение уже целых двух загадок над разрешением которых ломалась не одна легкомысленная голова   :Smilie:  :
1) Как зовут кошку модератора
2) Какая фамилия у Ерша
 :Smilie:

----------


## Dee Mon

А на выложенных тут фотографиях случайно Ерша нет?

----------


## Топпер

> Неужели меня уже  нельзя  узнать по телесным признакам?


Теперь именно по ним и будем в реале узнавать  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

Он, везде - фотограф. Может быть видна только тень.
Но это уже неплохо. Кто видит тень, тот видит и Татхагату.
Может и здесь так же  :Confused:

----------

